# Pequeñas dudas con Amplificador TDA



## chipko (Mar 7, 2008)

Hola a todos hace algun tiempo os pedi consejo para hacer un amplificador, ahora con ayuda de mi primo ya lo tengo, y lo queria conectar a unos altavoces de coche, ahora que tengo todas o casi todas las piezas necesarias para mi puzzle me ha surgido varias dudas, que espero que me podais ayudar a resolver, ya que a priori, creo q son sencillas, lo que pasa q soy novato y algo ignorante en este tema. mi dudas:
- que salida tiene el amplificador? Es un TDA creo q 2002 o 2003
- Tengo 2 altavoces de 4 om como deberia conectarlos? en serie o paralelo? 
- Puede servirme como fuente de alimentacion del amplificador un transformador de 12V de un modem viejo?
- Debo alejar la fuente de alimentacion del amplificador o los altavoces? puede haber interferencias o distorsiones si pongo algun componente demasiado cerca de otro?

Muchas gracias de antemano


----------



## JV (Mar 8, 2008)

Veamos:

*- que salida tiene el amplificador? Es un TDA creo q 2002 o 2003*
No entiendo cual es tu duda. Aparte deberias especificar cual de los 2 es.

*- Tengo 2 altavoces de 4 om como deberia conectarlos? en serie o paralelo?*
En paralelo vas a aprovechar mejor la potencia (en este caso).

*- Puede servirme como fuente de alimentacion del amplificador un transformador de 12V de un modem viejo?*
Para responder eso hace falta saber cuanta corriente te entrega esa fuente.

*- Debo alejar la fuente de alimentacion del amplificador o los altavoces? puede haber interferencias o distorsiones si pongo algun componente demasiado cerca de otro?*
La fuente y el amplificador estan normalmente juntos. Si hay interferencias es porque la fuente es de mala calidad.

Saludos..


----------



## quimypr (Mar 13, 2008)

chipko dijo:
			
		

> Hola a todos hace algun tiempo os pedi consejo para hacer un amplificador, ahora con ayuda de mi primo ya lo tengo, y lo queria conectar a unos altavoces de coche, ahora que tengo todas o casi todas las piezas necesarias para mi puzzle me ha surgido varias dudas, que espero que me podais ayudar a resolver, ya que a priori, creo q son sencillas, lo que pasa q soy novato y algo ignorante en este tema. mi dudas:
> - que salida tiene el amplificador? Es un TDA creo q 2002 o 2003
> - Tengo 2 altavoces de 4 om como deberia conectarlos? en serie o paralelo?
> - Puede servirme como fuente de alimentacion del amplificador un transformador de 12V de un modem viejo?
> ...



Mira, yo arme para el colegio el amplificadfor con el TDA 2002, pero el TDA 2003 no es muy diferente, incluso tiene el mismo conexionado. Con respecto a que salida tiene, supongo que quisiste poner la potencia. En casos ideales,  si es el del TDA 2002, con una alimentacion de 12V y con una carga de 4Ohms, supuestamente alcanza los 8W. Ahora no se si le podes poner los dos parlantes en paralelo, ya que la carga seria de 2Ohms, y capaz la carga le este pidiendo mas potencia al integrado que la que realmente puede dar. Me parece que mientras mas filtrada este la fuente, y mas cerca este del circuito es mejor, porque hay menos probabilidades de ruido. Co repecto a la fuente, supuestamente con una carga de 4Ohms, y a 12V necesita 1A pra funcionar a 8W, pero eso varia mucho con la señal de entrada, y la ganancia que le pongas al mismo.
Te comento que yo al circuito con el TDA2002 lo arme stereo montando dos circuitos identicos, asi que capaz te convendria armar uno probar si funciona bien, y despues podrias armar otro para conectarle el otro parlante de 4Ohms.

Espero haber aportado mi poca experiencia en esto.

Saludos


----------



## chipko (Mar 18, 2008)

Perdon por la inexactitud de los datos anteriores, el amplificador es un TDA 2003, me referia a la potencia de salida del amplificador, y teniendo en cuenta esta potencia saber cual es la mejor forma de conectar los altavoces, si en serie o en paralelo.
La fuente de alimentación que tengo es de 12V y 1,25 A ¿puede servir?
muchas gracias de nuevo


----------



## cronos (Mar 28, 2008)

la fuente si te puede servir, pero solo  para uno, porque si no mal me equivoco consumen al rededor de un ampere cad tda que este caso te da 8w, si tus altavoces son de cuatro ohms es mejor que solo le pongasa uno, ya que si los pones en paralelo lo podrias quemar, y si los pones en seria reduciria un poco la intensidad del sonido.


----------



## bono_ipn1 (Abr 2, 2008)

¿como deberia ir conectado un potenciometro para regular el volumen?, de que valor debe ser?


----------



## Dano (Abr 2, 2008)

bono_ipn1 dijo:
			
		

> ¿como deberia ir conectado un potenciometro para regular el volumen?, de que valor debe ser?



debes conectarlo a la entrada del amplificador, con un pote de 100k debería funcionar bien, usas la pata 2 y 3o1


----------



## quimypr (Abr 2, 2008)

Pones la pata del medio hacia la entrada del amplificador, una de las patas del costado a la señal, la restante la mandas a masa. Otra cosa, fijate que cuando lo conectes que quede najando la resistencia del mismo cuando lo moves hacia la derecha.


----------

